# Valerie - schlankes dunkelhäutiges Girls posiert im Meer / Venus (43x UHQ)



## Tobi.Borsti (27 Okt. 2011)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Valerie*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Padderson (27 Okt. 2011)

2 kilo mehr auf den Rippen und sie wäre perfekt


----------



## raffi1975 (31 Okt. 2011)

Sicher fehlt 1 bis 2 kg, wäre aber trotzdem einiges wert, fehlt mir in der Sammlung!:thumbup::WOW:
:thx:


----------

